# Canon 60d or t3i



## jag79 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi I'm confused right now which is better the 60d or the t3i? Thank you


----------



## mangtarn (Nov 3, 2011)

Obviously the 60D.
But is the 60D what you need?


----------



## Rockkkkin (Nov 3, 2011)

You get what you pay for. Normally the one which is more expensive tends to be the better- there are rare exceptions though. I went for the T3i because it was good enough for the money i paid, the 60D performs better in some areas which I was not convinced as a justifiable cause to spend that extra bucks. If i were to upgrade after a few years, i would go for the 7D- again because there is not much of a noticeable difference between a T3i and 60D. If the prices are not very different, then go for the 60D, I m sure it is a good performer.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (Nov 3, 2011)

I had a T2i.... I have big hands and HATED it when I started putting real lenses on it. I was still within my 90 return and traded it for a 60D. Even though the it's is not really a step up from a 50D, I still like it. The better/tougher feeling body, top LCD, better AF with faster shoot rate, SD Card, custom setting (why not 2 like the 50D??? Really Canon?), the flip screen (with the top LCD, I hardly ever use the screen when I'm shooting) and all the dedicated function buttons are what sold me. For not much more money it was just that much nicer to use than the T2i... I'd like 7D but that's quite a bit more $$$. The only reason I'd go with the 7D is for the better weather/dust sealing since 99% of my shooting is outdoors.


----------



## jag79 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you so much really help


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

I think you should meet (face to face) some more advanced (knowledge-wise) professionals and ask them the topics you would like know about more in just a friendly chat-like conversation, over a coffee or sandwich, in a free and friendly atmosphere. Before you invite someone, be sure that you have seen his/her work and are sure that you, yourself, think that he is qualified enough to talk to, so to say, respect his/her work.  also, prepare a list with questions you'll ask. 

Once you've got the answers, or even if you have not yet.. go and see eBay. I mean, there you can find loads of great cameras for a nice price, shipping worldwide! Also, if you are thinking a used camera is ok for the first one to have.. go for it, but be sure you know in exactly how good of condition the camera itself is! 

Hope this helps, at least a little bit!


----------

